# *==Der GT-interne DH und mehr Diskussionsthread (Lobo, Lopes, Laguna Beach)==*



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Da es leider ohnehin schon viel zu wenige GT Fahrer gibt und noch weniger GT-DH Fahrer / Hobby Fahrer / Amateur Fahrer / Rennfahrer / w.a.i. habe ich mir gedacht dass wir hier über Lopes und die ganze Entwicklung an sich mal reden könnten. 


Ich lasse voran einfach mal ein paar *Videos* sprechen:

*(Hans Rey - No Way Teaser)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKXo-Jmd0lc

*(Brian Lopes - Best Of 4x)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_GwaU2Noto

*(Sam Hill - Best Of)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sScD-lCYC_4

*(Cedric Garcia - New World Disorder 8)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qnb3BuFY_Q&feature=related

*(Fabien Barel - New World Disorder 8)*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AE3EJ2vzfZg&NR=1

*(Andreu Lacondeguy - New World Disorder 8)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Khrt-LWBDY&feature=related

*(GT IT-1 Video)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEUjgddUD_s&feature=related

*(GT DHI Lets Gets) *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVMCaEV-BgQ 

*(GT DHI Morzine)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gyhnC3xOrM 



Von mir aus könnt ihr jetzt über die Musik, über die Strecken, über die Fahrer, die Räder, über die Technik, über eure Philosophie und alles was passt reden.

Mich interessiert beispielsweise was ihr mit eurten (GT)-DH Rädern tut? Ich hab hier nun ein Lobo stehen und würde das Rad auch eigentlich gerne so und dort bewegen für was es konzipiert wurde. Ok, also *Downhill*. 

Dank Internet hat ja jeder die Möglichkeit alles zu sehen was er sehen will. Also hab ich mich umgeschaut und bin auf beispielsweise oben genannte Videos gestoßen. 

Wenn ich sowas sehe, geht mir dabei mehreres durch den Kopf...

1) Für den Fall ich könnte so fahren wie Brian Lopes: *Hält mein Material*?
Meine Schlussfolgerung: *JEIN!*

2) Für den Fall ich hätte so ein Rad wie *Brian Lopes*: *Würde ich so fahren*?
Meine Schlussfolgerung: *JEIN!*

3) Für den Fall ich habe ein Lobo und eine Möglichkeit es rauszufinden: *Würde ich es probieren/üben*? 
Meine Schlussfolgerung: *JA!*

4) Um so zu fahren wie Brian Lopes oder Co. gehört noch viel mehr als nur das Rad und der richtige Trail. Das sind absolute Ausnahme-Athleten, Extrem-Sportler oder einfach Menschen. Da steckt das Bike im Leben, im Blut, im Umfeld und was auch immer.

Mein nächstes Lobo  Erlebnis wird mit Sicherheit in einem Bikepark sein. Wenn ich mir beispielsweise die ganzen Wurzelsektionen in Todtnau anschaue, dann bin ich mir sicher dass der Rahmen dieser *Krafteinwirkung* auf Dauer nicht standhält. Genauso wenig wie jeder andere Rahmen früher oder später daran zerbricht. Doch dank Technik halten moderne für DH konzipierte Rahmen, Gabeln, Laufräder erstaunlich lange. 

Da wir hier in einem GT Forum sind, die *Waffen von GT*:

*GT STS DH Lobo:*
Darf hier in der Diskussion ja nicht fehlen... 










*GT-DHI "Brian Lopes"*
Damit ist Brian Lopes also gefahren :













Ein Traum von einem Rad.
Das fehlt mir definitiv noch unter den GT Rädern. Ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit... 

GT's derzeitige Downhill-Waffe das *Fury DH 2009*:












Würde Brian Lopes noch für GT Fahren, dann wäre das also eines der Bikes, dass er den Video's entsprechend fordern und fahren würde.

Ich denke es würde halten 

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das Lobo urplötzlich auseinanderbricht. So denke ich mir jetzt schon ausmalen zu können, welche Teile nach und nach verschleißen werden. Ich denke die 99er Lobo Kettenstrebe würde eine weitere Schwachstelle zumindest etwas beheben. Im Gegensatz zur *99er Strebe sieht die 98er Strebe *zwar eleganter aus. Haltbarer ist dabei allerdings die gerade Konstruktion ohne die Abwinklung.

Die Lager sind bis auf die Hauptlager an dem Rahmen recht unterdimensioniert und bekommen mit der Zeit mit Sicherheit irgendwann auch zuviel Spiel. Ob es nun 1mm oder 2mm sind, ist eigentich ziemlich egal. Früher oder später ist es eben unfahrbar.

Also ich hab jetzt mal paar Dinge in den Raum geschmissen. Es darf und soll sich jeder beteiligen wie er lustig ist. Höflichkeit immer voran, sachliche Diskussion etc.  und natürlich ein Mass an Kritikfähigkeit.

@speedyR, jochen_DC, the_cyclery: Ich bin infiziert. Wenn es euch passt können wir auch hier über SanJuan, Telonics, Tunnel-Trail sprechen 

*it's your world. ride it!*


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (20. September 2008)

Nun ja, ich bin in der glücklichen Lage jedes der hier aufgezählten Bikes mein eigen zu nennen und entsprechend auch schon gefahren zu sein. Logischerweise werden die Bikes artgercht gehalten, will heissen Auslauf im Bikepark. 
Schäden traten bei mir bis anhin eigentlich nur die "Klassiker" auf wie zum Beispiel der Hinterbau am aktuellen DHi (die neue Version mit der zusätzlichen Strebe hält aber inzwischen), der Hinterbau am alten DHi (die 2005er mit dem Gusset haben das Problem auch nicht mehr) und am Lobo die Schweissnaht der Kettenstrebeneinheit.

Keine Probleme hatte ich bis anhin mit dem STS Lobo (OK, eher selten gefahren, aber 3m Drops musste es auch schon wegstecken), dem i-drive 7, dem Ruckus Flowta und dem IT-1 (letztes Jahr  gute 100'000 Hm damit plattgemacht, abwärts logischerweise... )

Und noch zwei Anmerkungen zum Lobo: Ja, die Lager (zumidest die hinteren und die des Dämpfers) sind etwas schwach, ich buche das aber als normalen Verschleiss ab. Zur Hinterbaustrebe: bei mir ist die gerade Version gerissen...

Und Leute: Denkt nicht immer nur daran, dass das Bike kaputt gehen könnte. Manchmal reisst's ganz wo anders:

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/187642]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Ich habe mir das am 31.8. beim Freeriden eingehandelt und es dürfte mich noch eine Weile vom Biken abhalten. Und ganz schlimm: Ich war nicht mal mit einen GT unterwegs, ein VP free hat das hingekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Vorab erstmal gute Besserung. Das sieht leider gar nicht so erfreulich aus. Wie ist es denn passiert?

Hast du Bilder der gerissenen Strebe am Lobo?

Hört sich aber schonmal gut an, dass du deine Räder artgerecht bewegst. Das Lobo und in diesem Falle das STS Lobo macht schon einen soliden Eindruck. Angesichts des Baujahres 1998 ist es ganz klar nicht vergleichbar mit heutigen DH-Rädern. Ich werde auf alle Fälle viel Spaß mit dem Rad haben, hoffentlich bleibt das auch lange so.

Da du bisher jedes erwähnte Rad gefahren bist... Worin merkst du denn den Unterschied ob sich ein Rad "gut" oder "schlecht" bergab fahren lässt? Welche Bikeparks hast du bisher besucht?

Beste Grüße und nochmals schnelle und gute Besserung


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2008)

erstmal vielen dank dass dir meine 2 filmchen aus pds so sehr gefallen haben dass du sie hier mit aufführst. 

zum thema downhill

dieser sport ist recht speziell, man muss sich da zeit lassen und erstmal keine allzu große erwartungen haben. Todtnau ist im Grunde ein hervorragender Ort sich das beizubringen da dort der schwierigkeitsgrad mit der geschwindigkeit steigt. sehr gute sache fürt einsteiger. diese wurzelfelder hat das lobo schon anno 98 gut weggesteckt. ich denke du kannst dem rad mehr zutrauen als du glaubst. hast du dieses thermoplast oder alu ? alu ist halt das prob dass es mit den jahren weich wird.
ansonsten kannst du theroretisch mit dem bike fahren wie brian lopes ;-)
mein bike hat mir bislang keine großen sorgen bereitet und gerade die geniale idee mit den lagerschlüsseln macht die watzung kinderleicht. und die gehört zum sport dazu. 

zu den erwähnten legendären trails kaliforniens

der Tunnel Trail muß ich sagen ist so der Trail meines Lebens. Ich bin noch nie zuvor und nie danach einen annähert ähnlichen Trail gefahren der teils so grenzwertig ist das man sich frägt nach dem Warum. Er ist und bleibt aber in meinem Herzen das absolute Highlight.
Telonic habe ich erst dieses Jahr lieben gelernt aber der ist auch einer der epischen Trails in my life

Genauso der San Juan. Er schafft es den Fahrer in Trance zu bringen. Er hat solch einen wahnsinnigen Flow mit bombastischen Ausblicken dass man ständig wartet geweckt zu werden.


----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Hi Jochen,

deine Videos haben mich in der Tat etwas inspiriert  Du fährst um ehrlich zu sein, doch ziemlich gut. Wenn ich sehe wie du es manchmal einfach rollen lässt 

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lagen, dass ich vor kurzem endlich das Thermoplast Lobo fertigstellen konnte. Die erste Ausfahrt auf den Hometrails hat auf alle Fälle eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Da es die erste Ausfahrt war und ich erstmal rausfinden wollte wie das Rad sich so fährt und verhält hab ich es halt einfach mal Rollen gelassen. Zu meinem Erstaunen bin ich den Trail dann das erste mal im Leben (obwohl ich den seit 10 Jahren fahre) ohne Einsatz der Bremsen runtergefahren. Dahingehend war das die nächste positive Überraschung mit meinem ersten "vollwertigen" DH Rad. 

Was mich einerseits einfach fasziniert ist im Sam Hill Video die 22ste Sekunde. Klar er fährt nur eine Kurve. Die Sache ist nur die... WIE er die fährt. Ihm sieht man halt einfach an, dass er das Bike 1. grenzwertig bewegt und 2. unter Kontrolle hat. 

Oder genauso du (Jochen_DC) in dem Telonics Video, nachdem du deinen Vordermann überholst. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie schnell du da unterwegs bist. Aber auch sehr beeindruckend, wie du es rollen lässt.

Leider ist die Bikepark-Saison bald vorbei. Allerdings hab ich Winterberg für Ende Oktober bereits fest eingeplant.

Fehlen nur noch die Protektoren.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Jochen,
> 
> Was mich einerseits einfach fasziniert ist im Sam Hill Video die 22ste Sekunde. Klar er fährt nur eine Kurve. Die Sache ist nur die... WIE er die fährt. Ihm sieht man halt einfach an, dass er das Bike 1. grenzwertig bewegt und 2. unter Kontrolle hat.
> 
> ...



die kurve ist gar nicht mal so schwer, ähnlich zu fahren lässt ist die kurve in todtnau also die große anliegerkurve am letzten teilstück. das kann man auch als normalsterblicher erreichen.
was wirklich absolut grenzwertig und 'außerirdisch' ist ist sekunde 47, so durch die kurve zu driften ist sein absolutes ausnahmetalent. leider kaum zu üben. 

winterberg ist bestens für den anfang.

hast dir die todtnau filmchen auch angesehen ?


----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Ich hab mir alle deine Videos angeschaut, die im Netz zu finden sind. Pinkbike, Rapidshare, Youtube etc. inkl. Federbruch 

Ja, das mit dem Driften ist echt hammerhart. Leider ging's beim letzten WC Rennen in die Hose (Sam Hill Insane Ride). Aber grenzwertig ist das auf alle Fälle. Wie manche die Räder bewegen ist mir echt ein Rätsel. 

Gibt's bestimmte Dinge die du selbst immer wieder übst? Bzw. was lässt sich fahrtechnisch denn üben?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2008)

ja also a und o ist in diesem bereich balancegefühl. das versuch ich so oft wie möglich zu trainieren. das beste training ist aber bikepark weil da einfach der eigene level von besuch zu besuch ein tick nach oben geschoben wird. 
ich persönlich übe ganz gern sprünge da das so ne schwachstelle von mir is und auf ner dh strecke hat mit anderen dingen zu kämpfen als dort sich einzuspringen deswegen mach ich da ganz gern trockenübungen ;-)


----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal bei Gelegenheit. Wer weiß? März/April 2009 

Hab grad eine kleine Lernpause eingelegt und mir nochmal die Todtnau Videos angeschaut. Vor allem das aus Bikerview... Ich kann deinen Gesichtsausdruck zwar nicht erkennen, aber du machst da einen ziemlichen lässigen Eindruck. Oder kommt mir das nur so vor? 

Ich erwähn das grad nur weil mich das an einen Kumpel erinnert der immer verkrampfter wurde je schneller er wurde. Er hat sich vor kurzem erst ein Rad zugelegt. Ich hab ihm immer nur gesagt, dass er es 1. Rollen lassen soll und 2. lockerer bleiben soll. In der Regel bin ich bergab schon ziemlich relaxt. Nur wenn es dann sehr schnell wird, dass ich dann einen Tunnelblick bekomme, dann merk ich langsam wie ich verkrampfe und anfange zu bremsen. Ich frag mich daher ob du wirklich so gechillt bist, oder eher angespannt wenn du solche Sachen wie Todtnau oder Winterberg etc. fährst.

Letztendlich muss ich es selbst ausprobieren und üben. Allerdings geht's halt gerade nicht. Deswegen würd ich mich theoretisch halt gerne mal damit auseinandersetzen. Kann wohl nicht schaden. 

Beispielsweise welche Reifengröße du beim DH fährst? Ich denke mal 2.5er Maxxis? Was sind denn die Vor- und Nachteile schmälerer/breiterer Reifen? Was hälst du von den Michelin C16?

Abgesehen davon seh ich in keinen deiner Videos, dass du mal die Füße von den Pedalen nimmst. Fährst du mit Klickpedalen? 

Ich fang von vorne an. Erst ist der Wheelie dran. Dann der Manual. Dann der Bunny Hop. Ich denke das hilft mir mit der Balance.

Hier noch was schönes: 

*(The Magic of Downhill)*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ChWgt7EpzaA&feature=related

Zwar nicht Downhill, aber absolut zu empfehlen:

*(Unbelievable Bike Tricks & Stunts)*
#1: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T4P3yp6mFfY&NR=1

#2: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=H9HxQRY-A64&feature=related

Was ein Talent.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. September 2008)

wow die 2 Trial Videos sind der Hammer, extrem hohes Niveau. Aber auch die DH Sequenzen von Gracia sind Zucker.

aus welcher Ecke bist du eigentlich ?

Also ich würde von mir selbst sagen dass ich immer sehr konzentriert fahre aber körpermäßig zwingend locker bin um die ganzen Stöße Schläge etc. ausgleichen zu können. Wenn ich es übertreibe und dann verkrampfe spüre ich wie unruhig mein Rad wird und es langsam gefährlich wird. In den Helmcamfilmen sieht man eigentlich ganz gut dass ich nur in Kurven und bei Sprüngen eine richtige Körperspannung aufbaue aber sonst alles locker mit den Armen ausgefedert wird. Für mein Empfinden sieht dass dann auch fahrerisch eleganter aus. Be water my friend sagte schon Bruce Lee ;-)
ich selbst fahre 2.5 maxxis reifen , die maxxis reifen bauen recht schmal und sind in der breite nur einen tick breiter als der 2.2 c16 von michelin de rim übrigen auch ein sehr guter reifen ist.

vor wheelie würd ich den trackstand üben, also das balancieren des rades im stand. 
je breiter der reifne desto spurtreuer und dämpffreudiger ist er , hat allerdings aber 2.5 aufwärts eher nachteile statt vorteile (mehrgewicht, rollwiderstand , trägheit in kurven) so dass man maximal 2.5 fahren sollte. als einsteiger sollte man auch diesen wert nicht unterschreiten.
ich selbst fahre klickpedale aus dem persönlichen grund dass ich 1991 auf spd im cc sport umgestiegen bin und als paar jahre der dh sich vom cc trennte blieb ich dennoch bei clickies wie 90 % aller anderen fahrer. diese new school fahrer um sam hill mit flatpedals kamen eigentlich im rennbereich erst auf als diese fiveten schuhe rauskamen mit denen man einen unglaublichen grip auf dem pedal hat. falls du bereits klickies gewohnt bist würd ich dabei bleiben , in meinen augen immer noch ein sicherheitsplus.


----------



## SpeedyR (21. September 2008)

WEnn wir schon bei Auserirdisch sind .Das isch bruuudal wie weit Lopes an der Stelle springt.Laguna Beach for Life man 





















Ach ja.Das total runtergeranzte Factory Dhi vom Lopes gabs neulich bei Ebay.Nach den Detailphotos (u.a Risse an der "alten" Schwinge) ,war ich froh ned zugeschlagen zu haben.

WEnn schon denn schon neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. September 2008)

Hier gings doch grade um Fahrtechnik/-können. Dann werd ich mal das Video mal in die Runde werfen Ist eins meiner Favoriten.
*John Tomac MTB ride*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-ETziC9oBtM
gruß


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. September 2008)

ach mein Alltime Idol...der Mann hat meine ganze Jugend geprägt . Und es macht auch heutzutage noch viel Spaß anzuschauen mit welchen Rädern man sich früher so rumgeschlagen hat...

@speedyr ist schon krass wie der lopes an der stelle fliegt...kann man eigentlich leider erst richtig beurteilen wenn man dort schonmal war )


----------



## hoeckle (21. September 2008)

zuallererst @zaskarfreak

alles gute und schnelle besserung...

ansonsten entwickelt sich das ja zum gt eigenen ddd....

hier einer meiner favoriten speziell bei 0:54 (who the fack ist L. mcdermot..) und 1:19....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Tiensy (21. September 2008)

> Be water my friend sagte schon Bruce Lee ;-)



So you put a biker onto a trail, he becooooomes the trail? 
(Offtopic: Der hier ist auch gut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerPWwEf0hc) 



> Ach ja.Das total runtergeranzte Factory Dhi vom Lopes gabs neulich bei Ebay.Nach den Detailphotos (u.a Risse an der "alten" Schwinge) ,war ich froh ned zugeschlagen zu haben.
> 
> WEnn schon denn schon neu



Wo gibt's das blaue Dhi denn noch neu?



hoeckle schrieb:


> zuallererst @zaskarfreak
> 
> alles gute und schnelle besserung...
> 
> ...



Das sind dieselben Videos:



> (Unbelievable Bike Tricks & Stunts)
> #1: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T4P3yp6mFfY&NR=1
> 
> #2: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=H9HxQR...eature=related
> ...



Wirklich gut der Typ.


----------



## IT-one (21. September 2008)

...


----------



## SpeedyR (21. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> und die bikes die die fahren sind ja alles sonderanfertigungen hatte die ehre mal letztes jahr mit den damaligen original weltcup rädern von brian und jill zu faahren wo der carbon hinterbau beim i drive 4 noch ein prototyp war, nicht schlecht kann man aber nicht mit den normalen rädern vergleichen ..



Sagmal,kommst du dir nicht langsam irgendwie dämlich mit deinen Märchen und Lügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (21. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wo gibt's das blaue Dhi denn noch neu?


Das hat doch damit nichts zu tun.
Oder würdest du für ein TOP Rad ,dass sich im nachhinein als schrott (gerissene Schwinge) enttarnt über 3000Euro ausgeben?

Also ich halte sowas für Betrug

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (21. September 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das hat doch damit nichts zu tun.
> Oder würdest du für ein TOP Rad ,dass sich im nachhinein als schrott (gerissene Schwinge) enttarnt über 3000Euro ausgeben?
> 
> Also ich halte sowas für Betrug
> ...



Hi Rafa,

natürlich nicht. Hatte das eher darauf bezogen, dass es den blauen DHI Rahmen ja sonst nicht so häufig gibt.

Hatte die Auktion auch beobachtet (daher kommen auch die Bilder im ersten Thread). Der Typ wollte doch 2700$ haben glaube ich.

Das mit dem Riss hatte ich erst gar nicht gesehen.

Gab es den blauen DHI Rahmen denn mal einzeln zu kaufen oder ist es wirklich der einzige Prototyp für Brian Lopes?

Beste Grüsse.


----------



## SpeedyR (21. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Rafa,
> 
> natürlich nicht. Hatte das eher darauf bezogen, dass es den blauen DHI Rahmen ja sonst nicht so häufig gibt.
> 
> ...



Es ist eine Sonderlackierung,welche einige Teamfahrer fuhren, u.a Bryn Atkinson






und Hans Rey







Bei Ebay.com ist aktuell ein 08er Team.Sowas in der Art kommt nach SoCal mit  

EDIT: Auf der Glotze läuft grad Hypnosis....Tunnel...yes yes yo...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. März 2012)

gibt es hier auch fahrer eines GT Ruckus I-Drive 7 Dh ??? ich bekomme diesen rahmen in ein paar wochen finde aber leider keine richtigen infos zu diesem bike


----------

